# Corduroy jackets--when to wear them and with what?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

I tried on a corduroy jacket at Press last week. Loved it, and I donâ€™t think BB has any this year. Maybe RL? Anyway, Iâ€™m still trying to figure out what Iâ€™d wear with this thing. Wouldnâ€™t gray flannels (or gab) be too formal? Khakis, I guess, or jeans. What about shirts? Solid color BDs seem a little too dressyâ€¦ Are these supposed to be worn with tattersally casual shirts? Something in between, like gingham checksâ€¦ I guess I donâ€™t understand whether the cord jacket is â€œcountryâ€ , like tweed, or cityâ€¦. Iâ€™d appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

I view my cord jackets as my most casual jackets, and wear them with jeans and a check shirt, or over a long-sleeve polo / rugby shirt. Brown wool ties go well with cord jacket & tatterall shirt also.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

rocco said:


> I view my cord jackets as my most casual jackets, and wear them with jeans and a check shirt, or over a long-sleeve polo / rugby shirt. Brown wool ties go well with cord jacket & tatterall shirt also.


I agree about their status as the most casual of jackets. I great look, though.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I consider my corduroy jacket to be my most casual jacket of the tailored variety. I can't remember the last time I wore one with anything other than jeans. I'm guessing it was close to 40 years ago when I was in the Navy and we were required to wear a coat and tie to get into the club on Saturday night; and a corduroy jacket was all I had.

Cruiser


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dark jeans and Viyellas.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a beautiful chocolate brown corduroy jacket I got for £95 in Pakeman Catto and Carter's sale. I would not wear a cord jacket with cord trousers unless they were bought as a suit - I wear mine with chinos mainly and occasionally with grey flannels. I agree that the shirt should be either casual or if a formal one then with a check pattern to dress it down. The look must be casual I think.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love my khaki cord jacket, and I typically wear it with jeans or chinos(khaki or ususally navy). I think it looks good with a golf shirt or a casual pattern button down. It works well in the cooler fall climate in Tennessee where I can wear jeans, and a long sleeve shirt. My lady likes it as well so thats always a plus.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

with what? with chinos 

for what? for your lecture to the undergrads on the social consequences of the renaissance in Italy


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> with what? with chinos
> 
> for what? for your lecture to the undergrads on the social consequences of the renaissance in Italy


Good accessories include a pipe and horn-rim glasses


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

A corduroy jacket _is_ a casual garment, but I wear mine with casual wool trousers more than with chinos. There are different quality levels of corduroy jackets, ranging from the super-inexpensive (that work well with jeans) up to the expensive (Isaia, Brunello Cucinelli, Zegna, etc.), and the latter are really beautiful canvas-constructed jackets that look good with odd trousers in any casual setting. Of course, as Fuzzypuppy notes, they do throw off a collegiate vibe and, at least to my thinking, give a cool look that often is missing from other tailored jackets. I wear mine with textured shirts of almost all colors, but not necessarily just tattersalls or checks (plain basketweave shirts work well too), gray, brown, and olive flannel trousers (only occasionally with smooth worsteds), with either open-collar or a textured (perhaps knit) tie, and casual shoes like monks, loafers, or Norwegian-toe bluchers. I really like the look and get a lot of wear out of my three corduroy jackets.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I wear my corduroy jackets (I have several - love em!) with everything. I like them best with casual slacks and an OCBD.

They can even be worn with t-shirts for a very casual look


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

:icon_smile:I love cordury jackets too. I have two, both choclate brown.

One is more casual with patch pockets that I usually will wear with dark jeans and more causal shoes like derbies or a pair of oxblood calf-skin and deerskin two texture single monkstraps. I saw this jacket in a depatrment store window one afternoon a few years ago. I just liked it, need something like it for a dinner I was atending that evening, and went in and bought it.

The second is an RLPL with side vents that I found at a RL outlet for dirt cheap. It's probably my best outlet score ever. I like this jacket with a cream background tatersall check shirt, club or solid tie, v-neck sweater vest, a pair of beige or green couvert cloth trousers, and a brown pair of suede semi, or full, brogues, or a pair of brown, peeble grain, derby ankle boots. A trutle neck also flatters it in lieu of the tattersall shirt and v-neck sweater.

Wearing these jackets makes me eager for autumn.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Wear them with moleskin trousers.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

I saw some inexpensive ones on Lands End's website and after reading this thread I want to go buy one in every color. I like jackets that look a bit more casual, as opposed to a blazer, like patch pockets, ticket pockets, or unlined ones.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Get a corduroy jacket with a generous fit. They shrink some and don't have as much give as, say, tweed.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

LaoHu said:


> Wear them with moleskin trousers.


Then you can be a "fusty old or not so old man!" :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

I second this - wear mine with moleskins in addition to my suggestions above.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

You can dress them up, or you can dress them down.

I have a blue-green version with suede elbow patches. A decent flannel shirt, wool tie (or not) and khakis (Skip the jeans.) with tan penny loafers.

With grey flannels, blue OCBD, tartan wool tie (or without) and tan suede saddles with brown leather.

Even with black and white POW trousers that have a blue and camel overcheck with a matching camel color cashmere turtleneck and snuff suede oxfords.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Leather man said:


> Then you can be a "fusty old or not so old man!" :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


fusty

1_British_ *:* impaired by age or dampness 
2*:* saturated with dust and stale odors :icon_pale:
3*:* rigidly old-fashioned or reactionary :aportnoy:


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

A well made and reasonably narrow wale cord jacket can look sharp enough for any business casual environment.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

LaoHu said:


> fusty
> 
> 1_British_ *:* impaired by age or dampness
> 2*:* saturated with dust and stale odors :icon_pale:
> 3*:* rigidly old-fashioned or reactionary :aportnoy:


Nice one! :aportnoy:

Actually the word "fusty" comes from the word "Fustives" the name given to the fabrics : Velvet, Moleskin and Corduroy. A Fusty gentleman is one who wears "Fustives" - as these showed up and collected dust and dandruff more than other fabrics in the days when people washed their clothes less often the term morphed to mean a person " saturated with dust and stale odours".

Hope that is informative:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Taxler, yes I think so too if you dress it up.

To echo some of the above, I wear a cord jacket with good jeans, chino-style trousers, and I would wear them with moleskin. As Leatherman says, almost any shirt will but be careful with a very plain formal business shirt - though actually I think a good white shirt can work well with a navy cord jacket.


----------

